# sayoc kali



## billc (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay, I have used the search funciton and I went through several pages looking for sayoc kali material and I found some.  What I was actually looking for was some detail on Sayoc Kali.  For example, its roots seem to be PTK, is this true?  I was wondering about the training rig?  Any other things I should know as a curious bystander who really likes the bladed FMA?  Thanks.


----------



## David43515 (Jul 20, 2010)

I should begin by saying I`ve never practiced Sayoc kali, although I would love to if I ever had the chance.

From what I understand the Sayoc family and Leo Gaje`s families know each other well and have trained with each other alot, but although there may be some cross-over, both families have very seprate and distinct styles. The same goes for the Atienza family as far as I know. The Filipino community in New York can`t be that big. And reduce that by just looking at the families that do Kali, and the fact that most of them know each other shouldn`t be that big of a suprise.

As for explanations of the training rig or style specific things.....I`ll leave that to someone with more inside info than I`ve got.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 20, 2010)

David43515 said:


> I should begin by saying I`ve never practiced Sayoc kali, although I would love to if I ever had the chance.
> 
> From what I understand the Sayoc family and Leo Gaje`s families know each other well and have trained with each other alot, but although there may be some cross-over, both families have very seprate and distinct styles. The same goes for the Atienza family as far as I know. The Filipino community in New York can`t be that big. And reduce that by just looking at the families that do Kali, and the fact that most of them know each other shouldn`t be that big of a suprise.
> 
> As for explanations of the training rig or style specific things.....I`ll leave that to someone with more inside info than I`ve got.


 
I'd say that's a spot on assessment. All three systems (PKT, Sayoc and Atienza) in all likelihood have the same origins, with divergent paths.

As for the rig, as I understand it, it's specifically for training draws from various carry options, and to have a number of knives available during training so that responses can be developed for the feeder drawing from different positions. 

I've heard practioners of Atienza and Sayoc clearly say they don't really expect guys to walk around carrying a huge rig of knives, though they do believe in carrying more than one knife.


----------

